# DirecTV App for iPad v. 3.1.14 / IOS 8



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Updated the app to 3.1.14 - it mentioned correcting a problem with the video player.

After killing the multi-task and re-booting, I still have a video player that plays in the lower half of the oddly sized window with no controls. Also no audio.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Updated the app to 3.1.14 - it mentioned correcting a problem with the video player.
> 
> After killing the multi-task and re-booting, I still have a video player that plays in the lower half of the oddly sized window with no controls. Also no audio.


Delete and reinstall.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Delete and reinstall.


That sucks, I have to re-download everything I downloaded this week. And setup the sports stuff.

Somebody needs to learn how to update iPad apps.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And the program defaults to Closed Captioning on, what you last watched on-demand, and while downloading touch response is non-existant. Hasn't been that way before this update.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Heh. Was going to not update after reading this, but iPad beat me to it. However so far so good, except there's a program on my HR24 that's "Preparing for Others" but it's stuck. So nothing is moving forward on the program I just noted to prepare and d/l onto my iPad Mini. Guess I just have to cancel the first program, after finding out what device gave the initial order.....


----------



## zdman (May 26, 2006)

I also updated and this new version has some serious issues. First my configuration - iPad Air, Genie, (2) HR24, GenieGo2. 
The new version loaded and worked fine at first. Then I noticed that some of my Genie recordings that I had deleted were still showing in the app playlist. I tried refreshing and nothing helped. I went to an HR24 and deleted a recording and the app updated that item. I then recorded something new on my Genie and the app updated that as well, but never took off the deleted recordings. I finally fixed the issue by deleting the app entirely and reinstalling and initializing it. Now the iPad saw the accurate playlist ....well until I deleted something and then the app again failed to update. It seems that this version is not properly updating the playlist, especially on deletion. I guess I could fix it by uninstalling and re-installing but doing this every time a playlist on a dvr changes should not be required. By the way, the app on my iPhone does not seem to have this problem (which is really odd)

While trying to fix the above issue I also found another problem. While in the app guide, if I hit record and recorded to my genie, the recording showed up on the app playlist about 5 minutes later. However, if I hit record and told it to record on my HR24-500, the recording never kicked off. It seems like using the app to record is hit or miss, particularly on an HR24.

This is the third app upgrade since I got my new genie and genie go and about the only thing I can say to this point is Directv (or whichever third party company in India is writing there apps) is really doing a terrible job of testing their software!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I am stumped: There's been no action on my GG for some time, but I am heading out on a sailboat and want to take some stuff. Nothing will prepare or download. I've deleted everything I could, checked every device I've used clients on, and still cannot get rid of one allegedly prepared show, nor will it download.

I have tried to do two two-minute resets, but the GG still shows that one program prepared that won't download. Either the two minute reset isn't working, or button popped up during the hold.  (1.8.p27-100472 firmware version)

Is there another way to reset the box?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like I stumbled upon the solution: I was able to download the two 'stuck' programs to my iPhone (where I really don't want them, btw), and then the logjam freed.

Presumably sometime ago I set the transcode from the iPhone- does this mean the device that orders it_* has to *_download or it gets stuck?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Looks like I stumbled upon the solution: I was able to download the two 'stuck' programs to my iPhone (where I really don't want them, btw), and then the logjam freed.
> 
> Presumably sometime ago I set the transcode from the iPhone- does this mean the device that orders it_* has to *_download or it gets stuck?


I've never had any problems with transcoding from one device and downloading from another, but who knows?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nor did I until today!

Mysteries abound.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Interesting problem with DAFI. Using the Guide to set up 'Big Bang Theory' series at 8pm tonight on our LIL Ch 3 (CBS). When you switch from 'Record Episode' to Record Series' it switches the Channel to 18 CW network at 7PM - Which is re-runs of BBT.

Edit: Looks like it did it earlier this week on 'The Good Wife' -- Reruns on Ch. 64


----------



## puccid (Sep 23, 2014)

dennisj00 said:


> Updated the app to 3.1.14 - it mentioned correcting a problem with the video player.
> 
> After killing the multi-task and re-booting, I still have a video player that plays in the lower half of the oddly sized window with no controls. Also no audio.


New to this... How do I download 3.1.14??


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

puccid said:


> New to this... How do I download 3.1.14??


From the App Store


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

puccid said:


> New to this... How do I download 3.1.14??


If it's an iPad, it should be in the App store. I don't do android.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> If it's an iPad, it should be in the App store. I don't do android.


well DirecTV app for iPad is well for the iPad....

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> well DirecTV app for iPad is well for the iPad....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I was being somewhat facetious since any iPad app is updated through the App Store.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> I was being somewhat facetious since any iPad app is updated through the App Store.


not necessarily, you can turn automatic updates off

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> not necessarily, you can turn automatic updates off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


But they're still from the app store unless it's a private / enterprise app.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

The app does not consistently recognize that some programs have been deleted from the dvrs. When I pull up the dvr playlists, it will show posters for several but not all deleted shows. The only way to remove the posters is to delete and reinstall the app.


----------



## puccid (Sep 23, 2014)

Where do I find 3.1.14? It is not listed in App updates?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

puccid said:


> Where do I find 3.1.14? It is not listed in App updates?


Maybe it was pulled?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

puccid said:


> Where do I find 3.1.14? It is not listed in App updates?


You have an iPhone or iPad, right?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Maybe it was pulled?


No, is still there


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

puccid said:


> Where do I find 3.1.14? It is not listed in App updates?


Are you running iOS 7.0 software or later? If you can't run the latest software then the previous version is the last update you will receive for your iPad. I believe only the first generation iPad model would not be able to run iOS 7.0 or later.
iPad 2, iPad (3rd generation), iPad (4th generation), iPad Air, iPad Mini (1st generation), iPad Mini (2nd generation) should all be fine.


----------



## PhilipDC (Aug 16, 2006)

Also having the problem of shows deleted still showing up in Playlist in app.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

PhilipDC said:


> Also having the problem of shows deleted still showing up in Playlist in app.


Same thing here. Finally got a free moment to come here and check the forum.

I'm also seeing the time/date stamp for each episode of shows from either my playlist or shows I download via Genie Go to my ipad showing the timestamp from when the show was downloaded/put on the ipad...not the time stamp of the actual episode.

Quite confusing when I'm trying to watch shows/delete shows I've just watched on the ipad..... :eek2:


----------



## PhilipDC (Aug 16, 2006)

JAYPB said:


> Same thing here. Finally got a free moment to come here and check the forum.
> 
> I'm also seeing the time/date stamp for each episode of shows from either my playlist or shows I download via Genie Go to my ipad showing the timestamp from when the show was downloaded/put on the ipad...not the time stamp of the actual episode.
> 
> Quite confusing when I'm trying to watch shows/delete shows I've just watched on the ipad..... :eek2:


And still no fix to the software....


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

I too am seeing long-deleted shows on my Directv App for iPad, in the playlist on my DVR. Ghost shows. When I try to delete them from the DVR via the app, I get:

_*Delete Error*_
_The operation couldn't be completed._
_(PlaylistManagerDeleteRecordingsFrom_
_DVRError error 0.)_


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the same issue with deleted programs. Also, the shows don't sort properly when out of home. Neither of these issues are critical but I hope someone is working on it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilipDC (Aug 16, 2006)

Billzebub said:


> I have the same issue with deleted programs. Also, the shows don't sort properly when out of home. Neither of these issues are critical but I hope someone is working on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just have to keep bumping until Directv fixes this issue.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bumping thread here wont get nothing fix. Calling/emailing DIRECTV® might…..


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I did my monthly refresh of programs downloaded to the iPad via DAFI early this morning and have to say that DAFI has almost become unusable as the playlist / GG interface. It seems to be plagued with listing episodes that were deleted weeks ago. So a playlist refresh takes minutes - not seconds.

It listed 54 episodes of 'Castle' when there are 2 in the Playlist. Almost every folder with transient programs listed deleted episodes from weeks ago. Where is that data coming from?

I finally got 19 programs queued and downloaded to the iPad after DAFI crashed several times. Downloads varied in speed from 6.8 MB/s to 1.5 for no apparent reason.

I look forward to the next update!


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

New update tonight fixes deleted episode bug.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

gpg said:


> New update tonight fixes deleted episode bug.


Just checked mine after the update and deleted items that weren't there before show up now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

gpg said:


> New update tonight fixes deleted episode bug.


Not for me it didn't.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Same old deleted shows still show up. No fix here.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine all cleared up when I deleted the app from the iPad, and installed _*the new update*_. Then also be sure to hit Refresh- the little partial circle with an arrow "Last updated (date)".Top center.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, I take back what I said. It did work for me last night, but I just opened the app now and all the episodes I deleted were back in the playlist. Sorry for misleading you. I'm going to try to delete the app and reinstall it as others have suggested.


----------



## PhilipDC (Aug 16, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Bumping thread here wont get nothing fix. Calling/emailing DIRECTV® might&#8230;..


Well, if it "won't get nothing" fixed, I guess I should keep bumping. Bump


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PhilipDC said:


> Well, if it "won't get nothing" fixed, I guess I should keep bumping. Bump


How about calling DIRECTV®&#8230;.. That may help&#8230;.


----------



## PhilipDC (Aug 16, 2006)

peds48 said:


> How about calling DIRECTV®&#8230;.. That may help&#8230;.


Nope. it now appears to be fixed with the new version. Must have been all my bumping...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

/Awesome. Thanks for the update


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

PhilipDC said:


> Nope. it now appears to be fixed with the new version. Must have been all my bumping...


If you've got the latest version, it isn't fixed. Check the other thread.


----------

